# Relationships



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

It's fucking easy in the movies.

Oh, let's break up, cry, walk out of door, bump into some gorgeous woman who's fun, likes F1, curries and drops her trollies 5 times a day, live happily ever after.

Yea right, fuck off :evil:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Give us the name of the movie please!!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Fuck the movie give us the name of the woman!


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Fuck the women!!!! Give us the name of the Curry House!!! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

M T Pickering said:


> Fuck the women!!!! Give us the name of the Curry House!!! :lol:


Fuck the curry house, what colour was the door?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

jampott said:


> M T Pickering said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck the women!!!! Give us the name of the Curry House!!! :lol:
> ...


Fuck the door colour, where's the pub? 

PS - sorry to hear that fella


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

It can happen  :wink:


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

scavenger said:


> It's fucking easy in the movies.
> 
> Oh, let's break up, cry, walk out of door, bump into some gorgeous woman who's fun, likes F1, curries and drops her trollies 5 times a day, live happily ever after.


Divorce cost me my F355 - but I got a new model with all of the above ( well, nearly all, she's not keen on F1 :lol: ) so hang in there - it definately gets better


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

leTTuce said:


> It can happen  :wink:


What can :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hmmm!

mines going down the pan fast at the mo' make light if you will :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Hmmm!
> 
> mines going down the pan fast at the mo' make light if you will :?


All I can say is: work on it to improve your relationship! It's worth it  
(been at almost crunch point before and we came out of it fine 8) )


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

The worst one, is when you are going out with a girl and along the way you have so many great opportunities with others that you canâ€™t pursue 

This one makes me mad, unless youâ€™re the cheating type


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> The worst one, is when you are going out with a girl and along the way you have so many great opportunities with others that you canâ€™t pursue
> 
> This one makes me mad, unless youâ€™re the cheating type


You mean you can only eat a whole one at once  :-*


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> The worst one, is when you are going out with a girl and along the way you have so many great opportunities with others that you canâ€™t pursue


Do you want me to lend you a shitty stick?

H :?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

scavenger said:


> It's fucking easy in the movies.
> 
> Oh, let's break up, cry, walk out of door, bump into some gorgeous woman who's fun, likes F1, curries and drops her trollies 5 times a day, live happily ever after.
> 
> Yea right, fuck off :evil:


I couldn't agree more :roll: After having lots of fun and winning the local beauty contest [smiley=gorgeous.gif] on Saturday night 8) I brought myself a take away curry and went home to watch the race  8) Then I thought  If only I had a gorgeous young man in my life who didn't mind me dropping my trollies 5 times a day :wink: Life would be perfect  :-*


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> scavenger said:
> 
> 
> > It's fucking easy in the movies.
> ...


It's tough at the top....

H


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > scavenger said:
> ...


But sooo much fun :wink:  :-*


----------



## ferrari-racing (Feb 6, 2005)

Terri_TT said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


*I've always found that the laydeeez prefer it on top ........... *

So get out there and find out !! Mate, there are plenty out there waiting for you, but you'll not find them while you sit at home with a face like a smacked arse, so get your hand in your pocket, get a new haircut, a new wardrobe of clothes, 5 sessions on the sunbed, and go for it !! :roll: The next time your 'ex' sees you - she will be so gobsmacked !! mine was - went down as one of those moments you remember forever !! priceless !! especially when she saw the new lady in tow.......... !! :-*


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

that "in her face" story is great if you are over your ex. I'm guessing that what prompted this thread is more a case of missing the good old times and not being ready to jump into the pot with another "risk" er sorry that should read "woman" hard to distinguise between the two in these testing times.

I really don't know the answers, but I sure do empathise.

Loz :?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Get out in yer TT. 
Everyone will think you are gay, including the girls, and we all know they dig gay men "coz they understand us".

And then... when they least expect it ...... well, you know what i mean


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Are there any Gay men on this Forum that might car to offer an opinion on that last comment?

I've yet to "meet" more than 3 female TT Owners. and ALL the blokes I've met that drive/own them have been straight. Where did this myth come from ?

Are 911 drivers just as Gay? Same car (on steroids)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Are there any Gay men on this Forum that might car to offer an opinion on that last comment?
> 
> I've yet to "meet" more than 3 female TT Owners. and ALL the blokes I've met that drive/own them have been straight. Where did this myth come from ?
> 
> Are 911 drivers just as Gay? Same car (on steroids)


How do you know they've all been straight, its not asif they come up to you and say "hi I'm Dave and I'm gay" is it :?

I think you have to realise shit happens, being with someone isnice but its not the beall and end all, just learn from the mistakes and enjoy your life whether your with someone or not.
Its strange how people think they need someone and alot stay in marrages that arn't even working just so they're not all alone in this life :?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

this lonely thing keeps cropping up. I have been single for I reckon about 80% of my adult life by my own choice. I have ended the relationships I've been in after between 3 and 8 months usually as I feel restricted and/or like I am become responsible for them (one girl was quitting her job in romford to move up north with me so we didn't have to drive 236 miles each way, several times a week just to be together) I felt she was giving up too much and got scared. Silly of me maybe but I learned from that mistake...

Anyway. I'm good on my own, I just want to build all the things I enjoy with someone so when I am old, like my folks I can look back and say, "we did that, didn't we?" instead of, "look how well I did, and you just jumped on board when it was all cushty. Didn't you time that well?".

Harshly put but you surely see what I'm driving at.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jonah said:


> How do you know they've all been straight, its not as if they come up to you and say "hi I'm Dave and I'm gay" is it :?


...Hi there - so you're 'Dave' this week then are you?! I've been warned about blokes like you! :lol: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

jonah said:


> How do you know they've all been straight, its not as if they come up to you and say "hi I'm Dave and I'm gay" is it :?


:[/quote]

Dude, I figure when a guy turns up to a meet with his wife or girlfriend that he is straight. THe guy I work with who has the same TT as me has introduced me to his girlfriend at the Xmas Dinner. I've not met any other TT Owners at the time that statement went to press, so I could be pretty sure that everyone I'd met with a TT had been straight. I do know some gay people. they just don't happen to share my exquisite taste in cars. With the one exception who drives a mazzer Rag top.  envy? JUst paint me green!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> I've yet to "meet" more than 3 female TT Owners.


You'll have to come to more meets, Adrian. I certainly know more than 3 lady TT owners  8)

Carry on, guys, to discuss your gayaty :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Dani,

I think your sideline business as an introductory service could be well on its way! I mean with such a strict qualifying criteria you must be able to offer money back guarantees! 

"three successful runs out in the dales together and the fourth you'll be in the same car, or We'll pay for your fuel!"

I can see the red tops grabbing a headline out of that one... :roll:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

oops


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Dani,
> 
> I think your sideline business as an introductory service could be well on its way! I mean with such a strict qualifying criteria you must be able to offer money back guarantees!
> 
> ...


MUUAAHHHHHH :lol: :lol:


----------

